
Facebook to Pay $40M Under Proposed Settlement in Video Metrics Suit - ilamont
https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/thr-esq/facebook-pay-40-million-under-proposed-settlement-video-metrics-suit-1245807
======
buboard
This is a big deal of fraud for FB. They must have lured billions from
advertisers by inflating their stats. Pity that they settled so we ll never
know the extent of fraud

